# Sydney mother films Golden-crowned snake hiding among toys in child’s bedroom



## cagey (Mar 1, 2021)

and she captures and releases it 









Mum finds snake in child’s bedroom


A Sydney mother has filmed a terrifying ordeal in which she found an alert and aggressive snake in her daughter’s bedroom.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 1, 2021)

"nightmarish footage"
"Terrifying ordeal"
"Strikes violently"
It sounds like whoever wrote the article is more scared of the snake than the people who experienced it.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 14, 2021)

Yep ,,, after reading that article i was getting ready to reach for some clean undies ? !!! But the woman deserves a lot of respect for not killing it . Well done Mamm ?


----------



## MsAkagi (Apr 7, 2021)

I wouldn't film anything that involves a snake and my child. I would look for a way to get out of there as fast as possible. In fact, I would call a wildlife removal service immediately rather than amusing anything. We had a case in my neighborhood where a kid ended up in the ER due to a snake bite and I would never take any chances. It's much cheaper and safer to call an expert that can deal with the issue and take the risk for you. I'm pretty sure that the mother of that child would also agree with me after the terror she went through.


----------

